# Please help identify this vintage kitchen tool



## georgetowndc (Sep 30, 2015)

I found this in the kitchen drawer of a friend that has passed away. He studied at Le Cordon Bleu. I have no idea what it is. Your help is much appreciated. It measures 4-3/4" from top to bottom. The wooden handle is about 2-1/2".





  








IMG_4420.JPG




__
georgetowndc


__
Sep 30, 2015


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Is the head aluminum or plastic? 

To me, it looks like a section of aluminum heat sink that was repurposed, maybe as whisk. If plastic, maybe it was a moulding or connector that was repurposed.

Did your friend have any particular food hobbies? Brewer/distiller maybe? and he used this for handling the mash?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have never seen anything like that before.  I kind of agree with phatch's assessment that it might be a homemade job, but for what I couldn't guess.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

With what other tools was it with in the drawer? Does the top plastic part have any distinguishing markers, embossed lettering or numbering? Does it have a rough edge from being cut or was it molded as such? Are there any identifying markers that suggested it's use? Scratches or dents or food/ muck buildup in the corners? Does it have any heat damage. 

Is it flexible? The "handle' doesn't look like it's held in place firmly. I'm thinking you could hold the top part down and just lift the handle out.  I don't think it was used with the handle as the preferred method of action. Maybe it's used just to move it into place? It definitely seems ad hoc. 

A measuring device, perhaps? 

It looks like it might be some sort of structural component for extruded box molding? It appears to follow the shape of a square. 

My best guess is something to do with pastry and baking. A mold of some sort or maybe a tool to achieve decorative results, like clay tools in pottery. 

A neat mystery, though.


----------



## georgetowndc (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your input.

The top part is metal - probably a heavy aluminum-and the tool was in the kitchen drawer of tools. There are no markings on the top metal part, which has sort of sharp edges, but looks like it was molded. No food on it and it doesn't look like it was heated. The ladies at a local Williams-Sonoma store, first thought it looked like a rosette maker, but the handle is too short. My friend did not have any food hobbies like brewing.

It is not flexible and is held firmly in place. (see new photo)

I thought it might be pie crimper or something to do with pastry.





  








Mystery-Tool.jpg




__
georgetowndc


__
Oct 1, 2015


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While it could be a homemade rosette form, the placement of the handle would make it awkward to work with.  The handle normally would be in the center, rising above it. Whatever it is, the more I look at it the more convinced I become that it is a homemade thing.  I also wonder if it is a "kitchen" tool.  I know that I have a number of other tools in my kitchen so it really could be for anything.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Since it's aluminum, I'm going to stick with heat sink as it's original purpose.

It looks like he used an old phillips head screwdriver as a punch to bond the handle to the head.

With that small handle and the solid center I'm going to guess it was a home-made soldering heat sink. Did he dabble in electronics?


----------



## georgetowndc (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, Pete. Yes, it may not be a kitchen tool.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Dip it into a sweet batter then put in deep fryer for a Dutch type pastry.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

The slots look like they can hold several things is a ring or a flower pattern (like hold several coffee cups by their handle?!)

or it's a multiple beer bottle opener!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

Luc H.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

OK!!!

Meat tenderizer!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I agree with @phatch it looks like an old heat sink


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

GeorgetownDC said:


> I found this in the kitchen drawer of a friend that has passed away. He studied at Le Cordon Bleu. I have no idea what it is. Your help is much appreciated. It measures 4-3/4" from top to bottom. The wooden handle is about 2-1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss of your dear friend. It appears to be a homemade device - unlike anything I have seen. Tenderizer or pie crimper came to mind as well.


----------



## jr home chef (Sep 30, 2015)

it appears it is used to hold things (due to the symmetry), or do something with heat. I am truly baffled.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think something that a lot of responses on this are not taking into consideration is the actual size of it. The whole thing would fit in the palm of your hand. It might even be some sort of small whisk or potato masher? No, can't even hold the stick in your hand. I'm baffled also

Still, old audio heat sinks are similar. My son had a whole box of these type things when he worked on old audio.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe consider the idea that it's not even a kitchen tool.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A trivet of sorts.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

teamfat said:


> A trivet of sorts.


Possibly a sterno trivet for a chafer.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

It cannot be a heat sink. Not enough fins.

The wood part does not look like a handle to me.

I think it is (a sample) part of a structural post extrusion for connecting panels, like the following post connectors:

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j...ds-Shell-Scheme-Stands-Trade-Show-Display.jpg

http://aeva.io/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/pcb_conn.png

http://blog.framingtech.com/wp-content/uploads/aluminum-extrusion-300x208.jpg

dcarch


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

If its a sterno trivet, (or ANY trivet for that matter) why would you need a wood handle?

To me it would just get in the way, both in use and in storing it.

Defintely not a brewing tool, cant think off how you would use it in that capacity.

If it were made of cast iron or steel, might be a rad way to mark small steaks. lol

And it appears too small and light weight to "beat" or "pound" anything, like in tenderizing.

Cant "spin it", not with that handle sticking out. Same with "rolling it" on something, like dough.

Submitted for your approval, a trinket from the twilight zone, fer sure. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

ETA: 


> I think it is (a sample) part of a structural post extrusion for connecting panels, like the following post connectors:


I know, it's a self-sealing stem bolt. So that's what they look like. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Seriously, Id agree its a good chance it's been re-purposed, adapted with a makeshift handle and dumped in a drawer,

probably never to be used again.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

It suddenly occurs to me, it has a bit of a "snowflake" look to it.

So if you laid it on a dessert plate, and dusted it with powdered sugar, would make a very pretty

presentation would it not? Far superior to the standard (and lame IMO) "fork" pattern.

The handle would be useful for that, and the size is abut right too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

if you dont figue it out, keep it around to open beers in memory of your friend.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Meezenplaz said:


> If its a sterno trivet, (or ANY trivet for that matter) why would you need a wood handle?


To put the lit sterno in place or to remove it to extinguish it or replace it. Basically I ain't got a clue, just shooting in the dark here, not claiming divine wisdom. Have you ever had to replace a sterno during a slamming service? It ain't pretty!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> To put the lit sterno in place or to remove it to extinguish it or replace it. Basically I ain't got a clue, just shooting in the dark here, not claiming divine wisdom. Have you ever had to replace a sterno during a slamming service? It ain't pretty!


Lol several years in catering, of course I have--and I gots the burn scars to prove it! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

That IS a good idea though, although as you know they do make a holder designed for sternos, complete

with handle and "snuffer". (but I never use em.)

But another problem I see with using OP's thing-a-ma-jig in that way though, is it's thickness--there isn't much

clearance between sterno and chafer bottom--and if they're too close they don't get enough air to burn well.

_Might_ work on the flat, solid "jell" type sternos tho....they're a little flatter than the wick-type.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Meezenplaz said:


> Lol several years in catering, of course I have--and I gots the burn scars to prove it! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif
> 
> That IS a good idea though, although as you know they do make a holder designed for sternos, complete
> 
> ...


to be fair the gel sternos are the ones that are hard to put out.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

kingfarvito said:


> to be fair the gel sternos are the ones that are hard to put out.


You reach under, grab the can, (gloved hand!) push up into the bottom of the chaffer to smother.

Alternate method, slide them out then slip the lid on. Not so hard to put out,

just annoyingly easy to get burned on. Once burning, very hard to see in daylight,

so I always use tongs to get em out, and snuff em with their own lid.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It was a nanosecond abbendum response to another member's suggestion, not a serious treatise.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Meezenplaz said:


> You reach under, grab the can, (gloved hand!) push up into the bottom of the chaffer to smother.
> Alternate method, slide them out then slip the lid on. Not so hard to put out,
> just annoyingly easy to get burned on. Once burning, very hard to see in daylight,
> so I always use tongs to get em out, and snuff em with their own lid.


I've always just used a grill spat to put them out before I pull them.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am just guessing here, but in my mind if you put in a white plate and dusted some dark powder in the four corners wouldn't it kinda look like the cordon bleu logo?(since you mentioned it I kinda see it there)

Since it is metal and the handle is wood maybe you could heat it up and use it as a culinary branding iron? Heat it up and decorate things with the school logo for events and stuff. I can kinda see it, except that the one in the picture would be brand new. 

How about it?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Applicant"Yeah, I attended Le Cordon Bleu"
Interviewer"Do you have a diploma?"
Applicant: "No but they branded me."


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Where?


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

Everything is a hammer...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe dcarch is correct about the origin of the material as a panel connector.

The heftiness feel likely comes from the handle, but if the metal is indeed heavier than aluminum then it's most likely a zink alloy, which would be unusual for its original function, but not completely out of the question.  The stuff is usually made of the cheapest recycled aluminum, and very soft which is how he managed to make that fully punctured looking crimp.  Zinc alloys are also soft.

It would seem funny to me to make something with a handle like that for a soldering heat sink, and it really seems too tiny to serve any sort of mechanical function suggested other than pastry crimper, I'll guess the handle was more for visual perspective in aligning it.

There, now it's time for coffee.

Rick


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ok, I was just cruising and saw this again. I asked my kid what he thought it was. He immediately said some kind of old audio,amplifier,speaker, heatsink. He confirmed we had a box full in storage somewhere from his school days. He did add, he thought

the wood was odd but said it may have been connected to something. He said it didn't look like an add on because there were groves in the aluminum to secure it. He said those heatsinks were pretty small.

So I did a quick google for old aluminum audio heatsinks and found these two in the picture part. They are also small.

What do you think?





  








heat.jpg




__
panini


__
Oct 15, 2015











  








heat2.jpg




__
panini


__
Oct 15, 2015








BTW, the kid is a geek for a lot of things. Computer degree, engineering degree. Got bored working for the largest computer Co. and is now studying for the MCAT. Wants to do something with computers and medicine. He just finished making a CNC machine. Not a kit or anything, made from scratch. Nice to have him around for a while. Ya think I'm proud?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sure @panini is on to something but I wonder how it applies to cooking.

I think now that it's a stovetop heat diffuser to keep espresso, melted chocolate or even a delicate sauce warm without scorching/boiling because the simmer setting is never low enough sometimes.

Luc H.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

i don't think it is a heat sink. 

As i said, a heat sink has many more fins for heat dissipation, a heat sink is either circular to go on a motor or a pipe, or flat like the two pictures in post #34 for mounting diodes, rectifiers or high power solid state devices, transistors  etc.

dcarch


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry panini but I have to stick with dcarch over your obviously bright boy.  You'll notice the heat sinks you show all have a nice large flat area running lengthwise with the fins, as heat sinks for chips, resistors and such always do.  The grooves (ridges actually) mentioned I'm fairly certain were made to hold panels, the handle on the other hand required a rather home-made looking crimp to secure it.  If this were a heat sink it would be for fluid cooling and have a bore running up the middle.  But I don't believe you will ever find a heat sink, of any kind, that looks so perfectly like a four-way panel joiner.

The question does still remain if this is a pie crimper or something else.  By all means have your son think on that one and see if his ability to correlate diverse concepts can make the sought after connections.  I'm afraid we're all stalled here.

Rick


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

"It looks like he used an old phillips head screwdriver as a punch to bond the handle to the head.----"

This is what i think it can be:

This is may be a salesman's sample kit to show a quick install panel system.

The "Handle" is too square to be a handle. It may be part of a panel, which has pre-machined groves which fit the extruded panel connector. Once the panel slices into the droves, a powerful crimper, electric or pneumatic , will crimp the channel in a second to hold the panel in place. A philips head screw driver cannot punch thru aluminum that thick. 

Making extruded aluminum is expensive. you need to sell millions to justify the cost. I don't see doing that for a kitchen tool that no one seems to know about.

dcarch


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Good shot dcarch, but there are some problems with the salesman sample angle.

The wood piece is tapered on 4 sides, that's a funny representation of a panel piece, but a fair approximation of a handle. It's also solid hardwood, you would think they'd use a real panel sample, not something that wood be impossibly expensive to supply as a panel.

Panel systems like that are typically meant to disassemble easily, the crimping of course prevents that.

You could easily make that crimp [in soft aluminum as used in these extrusions] by drilling a pilot hole and using a long-extention philips driver and a hammer, or even just a decent screw driver.

I know I'm really geeking out here but: I do believe the extrusion was from some comapany's structural assemblies product line, like the 80/20 folks; and for I think less than $10K anyone could actually have a die made and do an initial extrusion run.

OK now in about a half hour I should be able to get back to sleep.

Rick


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Good shot dcarch, but there are some problems with the salesman sample angle.

The wood piece is tapered on 4 sides, that's a funny representation of a panel piece, but a fair approximation of a handle. It's also solid hardwood, you would think they'd use a real panel sample, not something that wood be impossibly expensive to supply as a panel.

If you follow the perspective lines, the four edges are not tapered. For some kinds of show room display panels, hardwood is not too expensive.

Panel systems like that are typically meant to disassemble easily, the crimping of course prevents that.

Many panel system are not meant to be reusable. To disassemble/demolish one crimp is easier than unscrewing.

You could easily make that crimp [in soft aluminum as used in these extrusions] by drilling a pilot hole and using a long-extention philips driver and a hammer, or even just a decent screw driver.

Power crimping tools can do that crimp in one second, both sides at the same time. Power crimping tools are very commonly used for field installations by contractors. Difficult to hammer that crimp when the post is vertical.

I know I'm really geeking out here but: I do believe the extrusion was from some comapany's structural assemblies product line, like the 80/20 folks; and for I think less than $10K anyone could actually have a die made and do an initial extrusion run.

OK now in about a half hour I should be able to get back to sleep.

Go back to bed and stop picking on me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

dcarch


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah ya know I didn't mean to pick on ya, I just don't think anyone would use a chincy alu connector for solid hardwood paneling and, really, who uses solid hardwood like that anyway?  I just brought up the hand punching to confirm my suspicion it was done that way.  And I say that handle is tapered, and that you also owe me one for supporting your panel connector "principle" (this one I believe has been taken beyond mere theory). ;-)~

Rick


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well I ran it by the kid what you all said about it can't be a heatsink. Not enough fins, They are made to hold transistors and diodes and such. He looked at me and quietly said, Now this is him!!! not me!!! He said that you all need to stick to food. He told me he said it was old. No transistors or diodes. Said some have more fins and some less. He said there main function back then was to just dissipate heat. He said you will find them right behind an old power amp. He also said that at one time they were even experimenting with adding fans. Since the aluminum is conductive, that wood part could be cut from some type of frame to hold a fan.

He didn't come look at it again but said it was designed in quads. 4 of 1 shape and 4 of another to achieve more surface area. He also suggested that I should agree with everyone on what it is because it has  obviously been bastardized at some point so we'll never know. He said he will look for an identical one the next time he goes to storage.

On his way out he said he thought that 2 1/2 inches of wood would not qualify as a handle. maybe a holder to put the top in something.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

panini said:


> He said that you all need to stick to food.


The temerity of the young upstart! Still it was worth a google search, but no supporting result. You'll have to cut'n paste, it won't link for some reason.

https://www.google.com/search?q=old...v0ebNRUQM:&usg=__L3f_dsE8zwCrqOgArAlcKxYdoDs=


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

That was my bad. He didn't say it was before transistors and diodes. He just said that they weren't necessarily attached to the sink.

I'm not stickin up for the kid, but I did google what he said. 'Just go online and look for old aluminum audio heatsink'. We I did.

He said they would be attached to cool components.

I don't know enough about what he's referring to. So I'm still stumped.

https://www.google.com/search?q=old...X&ved=0CBwQsARqFQoTCILjqZnaycgCFUGPDQodSYkPlQ

I just caught him leaving to study and ran the link thing by him this morning and he said it will link once you post it. Here goes.

My 94 yr. old father decided to learn about computers. He is just learning how email works. So I emailed him a picture last night of the item and asked him what he thought it was.

I just got his answer. He said it reminded him of an old hobo stove (whatever that is)./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif I'm really excited for him learning about computers. He lives by himself and for years it's been nearly impossible for him to use a phone because of a major hearing loss. I know, way off topic.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Both links work now, but nothing in any of them is anything like our panel connector here.

Rick


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

The heat sinks with a solid center shaft are heat sinks for high power LEDs. But again, the whole idea of heat sinks is lots of surface area to radiate heat.

If you Google LED heat sinks, you will see they all have lots and lots of fins.

dcarch

Do check out this link:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Aluminum-Extrusion-profile-small-hole-8_60197275247.html

It says: Application - accessories for exhibition booths


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For a panel connector it has a lot of unfinished unsightly exposed corners. Why would a panel connector try to connect 8 panels in a star? I could see 2 connections in the same plane,, 90 degree corner, a variable corner or 4 right angles. This makes no sense as a panel connector.

I'm sticking with heat sink. That solid center would mount just fine on a chip surface.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

phatch said:


> For a panel connector it has a lot of unfinished unsightly exposed corners. Why would a panel connector try to connect 8 panels in a star? I could see 2 connections in the same plane,, 90 degree corner, a variable corner or 4 right angles. This makes no sense as a panel connector.
> 
> I'm sticking with heat sink. That solid center would mount just fine on a chip surface.


All extruded pole connectors come with plastic top cap, side caps and bottom base as part of the same system, which will eliminate exposed corners.

If you go to the bottom diagrams in the link, you will see how the shape allows connecting flexibility.

dcarch


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just wanted to say that I'm not disagreeing with anybody's opinion here. I just enjoy the challenge.

@dcarch. I'm familiar with what you're talking about. In fact i've seen quite a bit of that extruded aluminum in my sons shop. He used very similar products for the frame and rails

of his homemade CNC machine. He always reminds me it's a water jet cutter. I learned to TIG weld aluminum. Very cool !! Probably will never go back to a torch. I might just try to recreate the

piece just to remind me. If he ever finishes adding safety features for me.LOL . I know one day, one of us will find out what it is.

Let's identify the wood. I will say, I think it's oak.

Also the quad thing. I'm not sure if it's the picture, but it appears the openings are different sizes. So if it's a connector, it would have 8 legs. 2 different kinds. No?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

My first job out of high school (back in the 60's ) was in the electronics industry. We used that exact same material so I can say it's definitely heat sink material. We got it in something like 3 foot lengths and cut it up. It's for use with stud mounted rectifiers or diodes. You drill and tap a hole in the center of the end and screw the diode into it.

I did a search for that material and had no luck finding that configuration today, probably because semiconductor packaging has changed so much since then. (Heat sinks come in an almost infinite number of shapes and sizes.) But that might give us a hint as to how old this thing is.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

phatch said:


> For a panel connector it has a lot of unfinished unsightly exposed corners. Why would a panel connector try to connect 8 panels in a star? I could see 2 connections in the same plane,, 90 degree corner, a variable corner or 4 right angles. This makes no sense as a panel connector.
> 
> I'm sticking with heat sink. That solid center would mount just fine on a chip surface.


I'm afraid you are the only one not making sense here phatch, as this is a 4-panel connector, not an 8. It has 4 pairs of mirror-image segments, exactly what you would see on such a connector attaching panels at 90deg.

HalB, the material used here is the same soft alu alloy (or zink if it is in fact heavier stuff) used to make all extrusions that have sharp corners, including heat sinks. But this one is a 4-panel connector.

Rick


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

so you're going to connect 4 legs and leave the other size 4 opening as design?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

panini said:


> so you're going to connect 4 legs and leave the other size 4 opening as design?


If you go to the link I posted above, look thru the material, you will see the design allows 90 degree connection, 45 degree connections or 135 degree connection. You will also see the similarities of post designs very similar to the item in question here.

dcarch


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

" My first job out of high school (back in the 60's ) was in the electronics industry. We used that exact same material so I can say it's definitely heat sink material.

Sure, heat sink material is aluminum, You can find a million things make with aluminum.

We got it in something like 3 foot lengths and cut it up. It's for use with stud mounted rectifiers or diodes. You drill and tap a hole in the center of the end and screw the diode into it."

I don't see how that can work with that shape. Assuming you cut the material in a 1/8 thick "disks", that would leave you with very little fin material to radiate heat.

I did a search for that material and had no luck finding that configuration today,

You are not likely to find any, because it really does not look like it can work well for making heat sinks.

probably because semiconductor packaging has changed so much since then. (Heat sinks come in an almost infinite number of shapes and sizes.) But that might give us a hint as to how old this thing is.

Not much has changed in the science of heat sink design. The science is very simple and basic, just aluminum with lots of fins. The only new heat sink design is in laptop computers. The CPU heat is conducted by a what's known as heat pipe, then radiated with a blower fan.

I have been playing with heat sink for many years. Here is part of my collection of various heat sinks.

dcarch





  








heat sinks.JPG




__
dcarch


__
Oct 18, 2015


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> Sure, heat sink material is aluminum, You can find a million things make with aluminum.





> I don't see how that can work with that shape. Assuming you cut the material in a 1/8 thick "disks", that would leave you with very little fin material to radiate heat.





> You are not likely to find any, because it really does not look like it can work well for making heat sinks.


Really? Ok, so I guess having actually used the stuff was a figment of my imagination.


> Not much has changed in the science of heat sink design.


No, not in the science but it doesn't take a genius to realize the changes that have taken place in electronics since the 60's and that most of the stuff is no longer available.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@dcarch

I completely understand the information you're providing. You may also be the closest guess. After all, I think it's still a guess with the wood and all. I also looked closely at the connectors that are used to manufacture display booths in the diagrams.. The symmetrical ones with 8 slots did not seem to have different sizes like our tool. Just trying to discount your theory ;>)

Ok, say I come to the other side. If it is some type of connector, my theory is, it is a center connection for building a geodesic dome./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

> I don't see how that can work with that shape. Assuming you cut the material in a 1/8 thick "disks", that would leave you with very little fin material to radiate heat.





> You are not likely to find any, because it really does not look like it can work well for making heat sinks.


Really? Ok, so I guess having actually used the stuff was a figment of my imagination.

*See my response above. Diodes, (after selenium rectifiers, which came with their own heat sinks) mostly came in fours for full wave bridge rectification. On a circuit board, four heatsinks will take up a lot of very expensive circuit board real estate.*


> Not much has changed in the science of heat sink design.


No, not in the science but it doesn't take a genius to realize the changes that have taken place in electronics since the 60's and that most of the stuff is no longer available.

*True electronics have changed a lot, again, the basic design needs of heat sinks remain the same. It is all about surface area for heat dissipation. *

*dcarch*


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I think we do agree. You won't find that design today because it isn't very efficient and "real estate" is everything compared to what it was in the 60's. If you look at today's heat sink designs there is no doubt that many are computer generated to maximize efficiency. Back in the 60's we were lucky to have a calculator.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Now back to cooking. What do heat sinks have to do with cooking?

I am interest in heat sinks because you may see in my collection of heat sinks, there are two for Peltier Junction devices. Attached to a cookware, It is capable of either keeping food cold or hot.

I mentioned "Heat Pipe", Heat pipe can make a very efficient heat conductor to heat up the inside of, say a turkey.

dcarch


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

dcarch said:


> Now back to cooking. What do heat sinks have to do with cooking?
> 
> I am interest in heat sinks because you may see in my collection of heat sinks, there are two for Peltier Junction devices. Attached to a cookware, It is capable of either keeping food cold or hot.
> 
> ...


No, No, not back to food. Explain the wood. If someone took the time to notch the aluminum to accept the wood, it has to have been made to do something specific.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In fact it  is a heat sink


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

@panini

Here here!  Man does not brive by lead alone. Hic, excuse me.


----------

